# nuvigil: dopamine boost



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive had a great experience with nuvigil which is the purified r enantiomer of provigil (modafinil).

It gives me a huge dopamine boost that lasts all day with no side effects. Its classified as a stimulant but does not make me freak out with anxiety like amphetamines. Nuvigil is a very smooth drug.

The positive effects i get from nuvigil:

More alert and awake (obviously)
Much more sociable
Increased confidence
Increased energy
Increased motivation
Feel sharper and wittier
Feels like it clears the brain fog i used to have!

I did have some decreased appetite for first few weeks but that side effect seemed to wain while also taking nardil and lyrica.

I think its a great drug for increasing dopamine and the positive effects are outstanding.

Ive taken both provigil and nuvigil, nuvigil seems to be less stimulating, less headaches and bp increase. Nuvigil has fewer side effects and just seems smoother and more effective.

Provigils formulation only includes ~25% of the r enantiomer which is nuvigil. I know cephalon introduced nuvigil for profits due to the fact that provigil goes generic in 2012 but all drug companies do that by introducing the same drug in xr form or tweaking the chemistry enough to get a new patent. Its what big pharma does.

As of now nuvigil is WAY cheaper.

I get monthly refill of 150mg nuvigil for $50 with a discount card given to you by your physician when it is prescribed.

I only take 75mg/day so it comes out to $25/month for me as opposed to a provigil prescription which is somewhere in ballpark of $300-400/month.

Hope this post was found useful!!

Cheers,

mr t


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

mr t said:


> Ive had a great experience with nuvigil which is the purified r enantiomer of provigil (modafinil).
> 
> It gives me a huge dopamine boost that lasts all day with no side effects. Its classified as a stimulant but does not make me freak out with anxiety like amphetamines. Nuvigil is a very smooth drug.
> 
> ...


Ohh boy it does sound useful when you say the below

More alert and awake (obviously)
Much more sociable
Increased confidence
Increased energy
Increased motivation
Feel sharper and wittier
Feels like it clears the brain fog i used to have!

:clap

Hey... you say it increases confidence... does that mean it reduces social anxiety in a way ?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Caused an increase in anxiety for me unless I went to a really low dose then it didn't do a whole lot. Also it decreases the effectiveness of benzos


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

It caused me a lot of anxiety unfortunately. I was really hoping that Nuvigal would work for me too.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just found this thread and wanted to say that I just started Nuvigil today. I took 150mg this morning, and the difference was very noticeable. Not only was I extremely productive and focused at work, but I joined in on a company event and actually socialized with people I hardly know. Very little anxiety and increased confidence. I know it's early to get excited about it, but I certainly hope it continues to work this well.

Anyone else taking Nuvigil? And, how long have you been taking it? Do you take it daily?

Oh, and I should add that I'm taking Pristiq which has lowered my energy levels and made me extremely tired so I'm not sure how Nuvigil would affect me if I wasn't on Pristiq (i.e. increased anxiety).


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Does this med build tolerance quickly like normal stimulants? What is the mechanisms of action?


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

It was the worst pharma stimulant I've tried so far. To me it felt like really really long-lasting coffee. I tried three days of it on a very low dose, and I had worse tachycardia than amphetamine. By the end of the day I felt terrible, and was completely freaked out by feelings of numbness in my arms and legs. If it works for you then all power to you, but it did absolutely nothing more than make me awake and fidgety.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just be warned, tolerance builds very quick with this, your best to take a couple days a week off



melissa75 said:


> Just found this thread and wanted to say that I just started Nuvigil today. I took 150mg this morning, and the difference was very noticeable. Not only was I extremely productive and focused at work, but I joined in on a company event and actually socialized with people I hardly know. Very little anxiety and increased confidence. I know it's early to get excited about it, but I certainly hope it continues to work this well.
> 
> Anyone else taking Nuvigil? And, how long have you been taking it? Do you take it daily?
> 
> Oh, and I should add that I'm taking Pristiq which has lowered my energy levels and made me extremely tired so I'm not sure how Nuvigil would affect me if I wasn't on Pristiq (i.e. increased anxiety).


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> Just be warned, tolerance builds very quick with this, your best to take a couple days a week off


Thanks! I'm thinking the weekends and beginning of each week is when I really need it, so I'll try that out.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Worked well for me but very short lived. A day's dosage only lasted me 2 hours.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I've taken Nuvigil on and off for over a year now for narcolepsy. It does build up a tolerance quickly. First time I used it (50mg) was pure awesomeness. I was very energetic, very productive (my boss sent me an email saying she was amazed at how much work I got done, lol), in the best mood, and listening to music was pure heaven. Never was that awesome after that, but still great. Now at 75mg (I take the lowest dose that works for me) it just keeps me awake and going with decent focus, and makes time go by nice and quick. One big draw back though is that if I take it more than 2-3 times a week, then when it wears off I get my fun brand of anxiety nice and strong which is an impending sense of doom and dread. Sucks.


----------



## livn4god (Jun 17, 2014)

After my Hysterectomy (a year ago) I have had many unexplained issues. Memory loss, fatigue to point could not get off of couch, no concentration and so many others. In fact I was on the verge of getting fired for my over tiredness and not able to concentrate at all. Test after Test still no answers. After a Year My Sleep DR told me to try Nuvigil 50mg everyday. I did so for two weeks straight and was great from day one! Much like others on here I was awake and productive! My boss noticed a huge change as well. Only side effect was loss of appetite, and did have a hard time falling asleep but once asleep I was fine. 

Then I ran out and had none for about two weeks. During that time I ended up having Emergency surgery for inflamed gallbladder and hernia repair. After about three weeks after surgery I was still tired and no energy...back to way I was before  So went and got more Nuvigil. But I noticed had anxiety when I worked (which I have never had anxiety issues before) and would sweat. After work I would start trying to yawn over and over, was forced like trying to get a deep breath but couldn't. And a new headache along with it. Then crashed on couch and no energy. I tried making sure was eating right and increased water intake and started taking multivits, but didn't help.

So today I did not take anything and noticed that I did not have the anxiety nor after work 'crash'. But did keep a good energy level all day. So think as many posted here will only take a few times a week and see if that helps


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

Oioioi123 said:


> Caused an increase in anxiety for me unless I went to a really low dose then it didn't do a whole lot. Also it decreases the effectiveness of benzos


I don't see how it would decrease the effectiveness.


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

Huk phin said:


> It caused me a lot of anxiety unfortunately. I was really hoping that Nuvigal would work for me too.


were you on anything else?


----------

